# happiness is???



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Your favourite place in France (lac st croix de verdon), getting the premier spot on the aire (again), a French Market, fridge full of Market goodies, fridge full of beer, out on the lake, bit if guitar later!!!  who could want for more?

It wasn't easy. Early start through the verdon gorges, fuel and food at riez and then trying to get to the aire which is mega popular before 11am.

A few mile to go and there is a german van in front! Does anyone else worry about the van in front a few miles from the aire getting the last spot? Anyway he stopped to look at the view half a mile from the aire. Looooooser!!!!!!

We got there and there are just two premier spots with lake views and sideways on space and some twonk had parked a huge bike trailer just about a van width between the one van on the premier row and where I want to be. About an 8 metre gap and we are 7.5 with our rack. Much manoeuvring later I wiggled out way in over hanging said twonks trailer.

The german van never appeared so I didnt get to run around shouting ner ner Na ner ner! 

Now posting this from the middle of the lake. No idea where mrs d is. Think she's glad to get shot of me.

So what's your idea of Motorhome happiness?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Been the van that snooked in without all the shunting. lol

have fun


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You can have a cheese and beer later. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs d's in the boat now. We are about a mile from the shore. Had to go that far to escape the noise of the little darlings on the pedalos. When do they go back to school?


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Your first post made me LOL.

Glad you got your spot. We're always worried about the van in front getting the last space 

Enjoyed following your trip. You've some great spots sorted out!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> Your favourite place in France (lac st croix de verdon), getting the premier spot on the aire (again), a French Market, fridge full of Market goodies, fridge full of beer, out on the lake, bit if guitar later!!!  who could want for more?
> 
> It wasn't easy. Early start through the verdon gorges, fuel and food at riez and then trying to get to the aire which is mega popular before 11am.
> 
> ...


....yep, certainly one of our fav's. Everything you could want eh. Last time we were there we were getting worried that we had overstayed the 72 hrs max, until I was speaking to a Belgian couple who had been there TWO MONTHS!!

curlyboy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

MrsD doesn't need to worry

she can (and will want to share you with me)

You definitely need sharing 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lol!  Aldra. I would have said a couple of years ago that there's enough of me to go around but now I'm fit FIT I tell you! I've saved a bit of me for you Aldra and look forward to a big hug when we meet!

So it's not just me then that hounds our fellow motorhomers off the road to get the last spot!

Amazingly there us still a couple of spaces left on the aire. Last year in July it was a right mash up!

I just love France. We have love all the other countries we have visited but I just think you can't top France.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We heard you the first time. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You'll like this. After
Being all smug we have left this morning. First day and night great but we were surrounded by Belgians who spent pretty much the entire day stood around shouting at each other. This eventually drove Michelle mad and as she's still nit firing an all cylinders there was a clear and clear and present danger of a Belgian cull! The weather was rubbish yesterday which didn't help. I didn't help by putting the wifi antenna up which they clearly thought was some kind if witch craft. They stood around shouting about that for a while, prodding and poking it on the window where Michelle was reading the same page if her book over and aver again. Addie will be pleased as they are all off to by one. 

Today the Mistral wind arrived and its been freezing. I think Manchester us warmer than south eastern France today!

So we have sourced a quiet wild spot up in the hills the other side of
The lake.

Were hoping to row up the gorges today but it's way to windy and they have cordend it off.

Hopefully summer will be back tomorrow!

Cheers all


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

ner-ner-na-ner-ner :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I asked for that!



No doubt there will be le camping car killer stalking the lonely spot we are in now. Net he's from Belgium!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Cold and wet over by the Bodensee now too Barry. We will go south west towards the sunshine, Alan.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Barry, Did you take the road from Castellane (d952) ? Only been along it on the bike and would be worried to do it with the van because of the overhangs,want to stay at the lac sometime but not sure what road to take.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can't believe it Alan. August (just) and I had a fleece top and musto jacket on the bike today and we are just 40 miles from the med!

Mind you did a lot of swimming in the lake yesterday and it's a lovely temperature.

Didn't think we would be worrying about the weather just yet!

I'll be complaining it too hot by Monday probably.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bigtree

Both roads north and south of the gorges are fine. 4metre height limit on the south Side d71 but no bother for anything but the biggest Rv.

No big overhangs


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Happiness is:

Full Batteries
Full Diesel
Full Water tank
Empty grey tank
Empty black tank

A chair in the sun with some cold beer and moutarde crisps!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheers.

Trevor.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

bigtree

Don't forget to do Route de Cretes on the D23, signed at La Palud

Absolutely magnificent, look down on the eagles soaring below, loads of viewing places

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah that's a must. Loads of people miss it.

If you suffer from vertigo take a sick bag though!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barryd, my love

I take it that you have not yet been attacked by the camping car killer :lol: :lol: :lol:

Belgium or otherwise

Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Aldra,

Might have done it before,have been round the gorge a few times but only on a motorbike.The last time we saw Vultures at Point Sublime and went down a dead end road to some rapids where you could do the gorge walk,unfortunately you have to do some of it through tunnels and we didn't have a torch.  

Trevor.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aires*

The most Expensive Aire I know at Cavaliere VAR.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

How much Trev? We stopped for a look one day when we were on the bike from Cavalaire sur Mer to Toulon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldra wrote:
"Barryd, my love I take it that you have not yet been attacked by the camping car killer Belgium or otherwise Aldra"

Not yet but it's early! It's too quiet up here. Too damned quiet!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*aire cavaliere*



bigtree said:


> How much Trev? We stopped for a look one day when we were on the bike from Cavalaire sur Mer to Toulon.


€15 a night

Des Mures is that with EHU!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Been to the gorges many years ago, lovely but scary driving.

Our favourite 2 spots in the MH are both in Portugal.
Not telling you where (but nobody there from Belgium, though we did meet a very annoying man from Yorkshire!)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Still alive Aldra!

Trev. On Garda and Iseo there are sostas that are 24e a night an are awful. I saw one outside a campsite in Italy that was €30! Barmy. And they were busy yet if you look around just up the road from these places Italy has some if the best mountain wild spots and village aires, free with services and ehu I have seen anywhere in Europe.

Easyriders. The annoying yorkshire man couldn't have been me as I'm pretty sure I haven't been to Portugal in the van. And don't come on Here telling us about your super wild spot if your not going to share it! Spoil sport! 

Weather rubbish again today.


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

a picture of that would've been nice and could have made all the difference 
:evil:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hope the weather improves as we are heading over on the 16th,thinking of heading for the river Ceze before heading for the coast and Spain.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Knew the Yorkshireman couldn't have been you, looked nothing like your picture!

Our two favourite spots in Portugal are not wild camping or aires, but they are near very nice and cheap campsites. Both have pools open all the year round, 16amp EHU, etc. One costs €8:50 a night, the other €11.

Sadly, one of our favourite beauty spots, Pego do Inferno, has been closed this summer after a forest fire.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Your favourite place in France (lac st croix de verdon), getting the premier spot on the aire (again), a French Market, fridge full of Market goodies, fridge full of beer, out on the lake, bit if guitar later!!!  who could want for more?
> ...


Back in the 90s I fished st croix for 6 weeks , had fish out to 57lb very nice and very wild loved it .

Rob.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

C'mon easyriders spill the beans,where are they?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Aires*



teemyob said:


> The most Expensive Aire I know at Cavaliere VAR.


....crickey, that's gone up. The last time we were there in2010 it was 5 euro!! But still worth 15 though, where would you be able to stop anywhere as nice in UK for 12 quid!

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

By a country mile the best aires, stellplatz sostas etc we have stayed on have been free. IMO a lot of the expensive ones are near tourist traps, are packed, not very nice and are
Often noisy. I prefer the small ones with just half a dozen vans. On one now at st Michael l'observatoire. Tons of space, four vans and half a field to ourselves.

Mind you nobody wants to come near me as I've had a skin head! Went to get my hair cut in mane today and a number 3 in France is clearly a lot shorter than the uk. I wasn't bothered though as getting your hair cut by a young French girl who keeps chatting in your ear about god knows what and takes half an hour doing it is well worth £12! I might go back tomorrow and get a bit more off!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Typical :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have already got a gorgeous looking girl

and then you've got me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah but she refuses to whisper French words in my ear. If you speak French I'm all yours


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Je t'adore!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

bigtree said:


> C'mon easyriders spill the beans,where are they?


Do you mean the spots we like, or the campsites?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> Yeah but she refuses to whisper French words in my ear. If you speak French I'm all yours


 'tu me casses les pieds'

 :lol:


----------

